# كيفية تصميم الكمرات لسقف بلاطه عاديه ( solid slab ) باستخدام برنامج الايتاب



## hema81 (17 يناير 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​*من الاستخدامات المهمه لبرنامج الايتاب هو تصميم الكمرات الساقطه للاسقف العاديه SOLID SLAB والحصول على قيم للعزوم وقوى القص قريبه جدا من الحل اليدوى ولقد قام استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة بشرح هذه الطريقه على منتدنا العزيز ونحاول سويا تطبيق هذه الطريقه بمثال عملى على البرنامج .
مرفق ملف المشروع على برنامج الايتاب وكذلك ملفات الاتوكاد للسقف على الروابط التاليه :
1- ملف الايتاب 
* http://www.mediafire.com/?1sw8wc5fc9ofdo8 

*2- ملف الاتوكاد للسقف*
SOLID SLAB.rar

*3- ملف ال DXF للسقف 
* SOLID SLAB DXF.rar

*والموضوع مطروح للنقاش حتى تكتمل الفائده .
تقبلوا تحياتى .
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد الاطلاع على الملف وجدت الملاحظات الاتيه :-
1- تم توحيد سمك البلاطه العاديه بسمك 15 سم وهذا السمك كبير نسبيا ويجب الالتزام بالارقام الاسترشاديه لتحديد سمك البلاطه كما فى الكود حيث يمكن عمل بعضها 12 سم 
2- أين باقى أحمال السلم فتم وضع أحمال على كمره واحده فى منسوب الدور فأين باقى أحمال السلم 
3- لم يتم زيادة الاحمال الحيه فى الحمامات كما ذكر الكود الى 300 كجم/م2 وانما تم عمل ذلك للمطبخ فقط
4- يجب زيادة أحمال الارضيات (FC) لارضيات الحمامات الى 250 كجم/م2 لاننا نقوم بعمل هبوط لاضية هذه الحمامات لعمل البيب وبالتالى زياده فى سمك الرمل أسفل منسوب التشطيب النهائى وبالتالى أوزان أكثر 
5- سمك البلاطه الكابوليه يجب زيادتها الى 18 سم لان الكابولى بطول 1.50 متر تقريبا لانه يجب دراسة سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد لهذا الكابولى
6- كمرة السلم الخارجيه ناحية الشارع لاتكون فى منسوب الدور وانما يتم عملها مع السلم وهذا يجعلها كمره بسيطة الارتكاز simple beam وليست مستمره فى منسوب الدور لانها سوف تغلق شباك السلم اذا تم تنفيذها فى منسوب الدور 
هذه الملاحظات لاتقلل من قيمة الملف الذى تشكر عليه 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## hema81 (17 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للتعرف اكثر على هذه الطريقه نستعرض سويا الخطوات الخاصه بها وهى كالتالى 
- يتم تعريف البلاطات على انها من النوع Membrane وذلك لان البلاطه فى هذة الحاله تتأثر بالاحمال التى ثؤثر فى مستواها فقط وحيث اننا نقوم بدراسه الاحمال الرأسيه على الكمرات والعموديه على البلاطه فان البلاطه لا تتأثر بتلك الاحمال وعليه تقوم بنقل هذه الاحمال الى الكمرات كاملة وذلك بشرط ان تكون هذه البلاطات محاطه بكمرات ساقطه من جميع الجهات مع عدم تقسيم هذة البلاطات كما فى حاله تعريفها على انها shell ويتم تعريف البلاطه من داخل البرنامج من قائمة define كما يلى 
*





*
- يتم تعريف الاعمده على انها shell element **وليس ك frame element على ان نقوم بتخصيص هذة الاعمده ك pier وذلك كما يلى 
*




*حيث انه بهذة الطريقه يمكننا رسم الكمرات من طرف العمود الى طرف العمود التالى وبذلك لا يحدث تداخل بين حمل الكمره والعمود كما فى حاله تعريف العمود ك frame خلال طول العمود وفى هذه الحاله يتم الحصول على رد فعل العمود بكل دقه ويتم تصميم الاعمده ايضا .
-** يتم تحرير العزوم عند بدايه ونهايه الكمرات كما يلى من قائمة Assign / frame line / frame releases كما يلى 
*




*وللحديث بقيه 
تقبلوا تحياتى **
*


----------



## hema81 (17 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بعد الاطلاع على الملف وجدت الملاحظات الاتيه :-
> 1- تم توحيد سمك البلاطه العاديه بسمك 15 سم وهذا السمك كبير نسبيا ويجب الالتزام بالارقام الاسترشاديه لتحديد سمك البلاطه كما فى الكود حيث يمكن عمل بعضها 12 سم
> 2- أين باقى أحمال السلم فتم وضع أحمال على كمره واحده فى منسوب الدور فأين باقى أحمال السلم
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز م اسامه على هذه الملاحظات ودائما تضئ لنا الطريق بمعلوماتك القيمه وخبراتك العظيمه والملف الذى قمت برفعه كان لتوضيح الطريقه فقط ولكن لابد من تحرى الدقه فى كل ما نقدمه كما عودتنا دائما والملف بعد التعديل موجود على هذا الرابط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?ciawaicx3qcker4
حيث تم تعديل السمك للبلاطات الداخليه والبلاطات الكابوليه بما يتماشى مع اشتراطات الكود وايضا كما هو موجود بالملف يتم وضع الاحمال الحيه للحمامات والمطابخ والسلالم 300 كجم / م2 وتم تعديل احمال التغطيات للحمام الى 250 كجم / م2.
بالنسبه لاحمال السلم :
- تم وضع حمل السلم على الكمرة الموجوده فى منسوب الدور بقيمه تقريبيه 2 طن / م.طولى ولوضع باقى احمال السلم تم عمل REFRANCE PLAN فى منتصف الدور ورسم كمرة فى منسوب نصف الدور لوضع باقى احمال السلم وهى قيمه تقريبيه ايضا 2 طن / م.طولى كما بالقطاع التالى :
*




*وكذلك حمل الحوائط كما يلى 
*




*كما تم تعديل مكان كمرة السلم الخارجيه ورسمها فى منسوب صدفة نصف الدور ** مع السلم ووضع احمال الحوائط عليها كما يلى 
*




*واشكرك حضرتك مرة اخرى على هذة الملاحظات وارجو التعليق فى حال وجود اى ملاحظات اخرى **والتى يتكمل بها النفع والفائده للجميع  
تقبل تحياتى **
*


----------



## القافله (17 يناير 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع نحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## القافله (17 يناير 2013)

اخي مهندس ابراهيم لو عندي سقوط الكمره 60 هل يتم طرحها عند التمثيل من سمك البلاطه ام ماذا افعل وكيف يتم تعريف الكابولي هل هو rigid ام ماذا


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

القافله قال:


> اخي مهندس ابراهيم لو عندي سقوط الكمره 60 هل يتم طرحها عند التمثيل من سمك البلاطه ام ماذا افعل وكيف يتم تعريف الكابولي هل هو rigid ام ماذا


*يجب عند ادخال عمق الكمرات طرح سمك البلاطه من العمق الكلى للكمره الساقطه وأفضل شئ دائما للتأكد من نتائج اى برنامج هو لعمل مثال بسيط على هذا البرنامج للتأكد من فرضيات حل هذا البرنامج 
أما بالنسبه لكيفية ادخال كابولى البلاطه العاديه بهذه الطريقه فلابد من تعريفه على أنه بلاطه من النوع shell لانه لايصلح عملها كبلاطه من النوع membrane لان البلاطه الmembrane يجب أن تكون محاطه بعدد اربع كمرات وهو مالم يتحقق فى حالة البلاطه الكابوليه 
تقبل تحياتى  
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا العزيز م اسامه على هذه الملاحظات ودائما تضئ لنا الطريق بمعلوماتك القيمه وخبراتك العظيمه والملف الذى قمت برفعه كان لتوضيح الطريقه فقط ولكن لابد من تحرى الدقه فى كل ما نقدمه كما عودتنا دائما والملف بعد التعديل موجود على هذا الرابط :
> SOLID SLAB PROJECT 2.rar
> حيث تم تعديل السمك للبلاطات الداخليه والبلاطات الكابوليه بما يتماشى مع اشتراطات الكود وايضا كما هو موجود بالملف يتم وضع الاحمال الحيه للحمامات والمطابخ والسلالم 300 كجم / م2 وتم تعديل احمال التغطيات للحمام الى 250 كجم / م2.
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا أنا لست من أنصار عمل البلاطه الكابوليه من النوع solid slab وعمل سمكها بنفس شروط الكود وكما هو موجود هنا بسمك 15 سم وذلك للخوف من سوء التنفيذ لان وكما نعرف أن شكل تسليح هذه البلاطه عباره عن شوك وهذه الشوك تمتد 1.5 مره طول الكابولى خلف الكابولى وهذا يحتاج الى عمل كراسى لرفع هذه الشوك ليصبح الحديد لهذه الشوك حديد علوى فى البلاطه خلف الكابولى وبحيث يكون هناك فقط سمك الغطاء العلوى بينه وبين اعلى الخرسانه وهو 2.00 سم وهو فى الغالب لن يتحقق أثناء التنفيذ ناهيك عن استخدام طريقة الصب اليدوى فى كثير من الاحيان واستخدام (البراويطه) التى يتم تحميل فيها الخرسانه والسير بها على هذا الحديد العلوى وكذلك اى حديد علوى اخر موجود بالسقف مما يؤدى الى أن يصبح معه هذا الحديد حديد سفلى وليس حديد شوكه يفترض أنه علوى 
لذلك الافضل دائما عدم التقيد بشروط الكود فى هذه الجزئيه ويجب زيادة سمك البلاطه الكابوليه بقدر المستطاع
ثانيا يجب أن تكون البلاطه خلف الكابولى بنفس سمك بلاطه الكابولى حتى لولم نحتاج الى ذلك لاننا عند تصميم بلاطه الكابولى على العزوم الواقعه على الكابولى فاننا نصمم فى نفس الوقت قطاع البلاطه خلف الكابوبى والتى يجب بأن تكون بنفس السمك (وفى حالة اذا كان اردنا أن يكون سمك بلاطة الكابولى اكبر من سمك البلاطه خلف الكابولى فيجب حساب عمق القطاع على عمق البلاطه الاقل )
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## Elmohandes882010 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تبذلوه من جهد لاتمام هذا العمل


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله البشمهندس ابراهيم عامل شغل كويس جداا ا

واستاذنا المهندس اسامه ما شاء الله لا يبخل علينا باي معلومات وان شاء الله في انتظار المزيد 

واليومين دول يعدو علي خير وان شاء الله اشارك معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## hema81 (18 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ونستكمل وبعد حل السقف على برنامج الايتاب يمكن الحصول على العزوم وقوى القص على الكمرات كما بالصوره التاليه 
*




*حيث يمكن بعد رسم ال Grids استعراض النتائج لاى كمرة نريد فى ال elevation كما يلى 
B.M.D
*



*S.F.D
*



*وكما نرى لابد من تحرير العزوم عند بدايه ونهايه الكمرات كما ذكرنا سابقا للحصول على نتائج سليمه 
ومن خلال هذة النتائج يمكن تصميم الكمرات طبقا للعزوم ايضا عمل CHECK SHEAR عليها **باستخدام اى برنامج او شيت اكسل لتصميم الكمرات طبقا للكود المطلوب .
واقترح ان نقوم بتصميم احدى الكمرات ورسم تفاصيل التسليح لها وتفريد حديد التسليح والقطاعات وكيفيه توضيح الحديد الاضافى للعزوم السالبه على المسقط الافقى للسقف حتى يكتمل الموضوع وتتضح الصورة .
تقبلوا تحياتى.
**
*


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

اخي ابراهيم ممكن توضيح كيفيه اظهارها في elevation مع الشكر جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## hema81 (18 يناير 2013)

القافله قال:


> اخي مهندس ابراهيم لو عندي سقوط الكمره 60 هل يتم طرحها عند التمثيل من سمك البلاطه ام ماذا افعل وكيف يتم تعريف الكابولي هل هو rigid ام ماذا



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى الكريم على كلماتك الطيبه وبالنسبه لسؤالك فقد اجاب عنه م اسامه ونطلب منه مشكورا مزيد من التوضيح لهذه النقطه ولننظر الى تلك الصورة والتى توضح ارتباط الكمرة مع بلاطه السقف كما يلى 
*




*وكما ترى يكون الاتصال بين مركز ثقل البلاطه ( منتصف البلاطه ) وبين اعلى نقطه بالكمرة .
وننتظر مزيد من التوضيح من استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه لماذا يتم طرح سمك البلاطه من ارتفاع الكمره عند تعريف ارتفاع الكمرات ؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

يجب طرح سمك البلاطه يا هندسه عشان كده احنا بناخد وزن الكمره مرتين والله اعلي واعلم وننتظر مهندسنا القدير ربنا يقدره علي فعل الخير


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم اسف علي ازعاجك ولكن عند تفقد ملف الايتاب الخاص بحضرتك في elevation تبين انها الاحداثيات طيب يتم عمل كل كل نقطه واضافتها ولا في طريقه اسرع تجعل الاحداثيات في elevation وجزااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hema81 (18 يناير 2013)

القافله قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع نحن في انتظار المزيد





القافله قال:


> اخي ابراهيم ممكن توضيح كيفيه اظهارها في elevation مع الشكر جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا لابد من رسم واضافه Grid خطوط شبكة تمر بجميع الكمرات فى الاتجاه الافقى والرأسى ويتم ذلك باختيار اى نقطة على الكمره ( مجموعة النقاط المطلوب ان يمر بها خط شبكه) ثم من قائمة Edit كما يلى 
*




*وبعدها ومن قائمة edit / edit grid data / edit grid يتم تسميه خطوط الشبكة واظهارها كما يلى 
*



*وبعدها يمكن اظهار ال elevation من شريط المهام من elev كما يلى 
*




*ويتم اختيار المستوى المطلوب .
تقبل تحياتى **
**
*


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا يا بشمهندس علي التوضيح الاكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا أنا لست من أنصار عمل البلاطه الكابوليه من النوع solid slab وعمل سمكها بنفس شروط الكود وكما هو موجود هنا بسمك 15 سم وذلك للخوف من سوء التنفيذ لان وكما نعرف أن شكل تسليح هذه البلاطه عباره عن شوك وهذه الشوك تمتد 1.5 مره طول الكابولى خلف الكابولى وهذا يحتاج الى عمل كراسى لرفع هذه الشوك ليصبح الحديد لهذه الشوك حديد علوى فى البلاطه خلف الكابولى وبحيث يكون هناك فقط سمك الغطاء العلوى بينه وبين اعلى الخرسانه وهو 2.00 سم وهو فى الغالب لن يتحقق أثناء التنفيذ ناهيك عن استخدام طريقة الصب اليدوى فى كثير من الاحيان واستخدام (البراويطه) التى يتم تحميل فيها الخرسانه والسير بها على هذا الحديد العلوى وكذلك اى حديد علوى اخر موجود بالسقف مما يؤدى الى أن يصبح معه هذا الحديد حديد سفلى وليس حديد شوكه يفترض أنه علوى
> لذلك الافضل دائما عدم التقيد بشروط الكود فى هذه الجزئيه ويجب زيادة سمك البلاطه الكابوليه بقدر المستطاع
> ثانيا يجب أن تكون البلاطه خلف الكابولى بنفس سمك بلاطه الكابولى حتى لولم نحتاج الى ذلك لاننا عند تصميم بلاطه الكابولى على العزوم الواقعه على الكابولى فاننا نصمم فى نفس الوقت قطاع البلاطه خلف الكابوبى والتى يجب بأن تكون بنفس السمك (وفى حالة اذا كان اردنا أن يكون سمك بلاطة الكابولى اكبر من سمك البلاطه خلف الكابولى فيجب حساب عمق القطاع على عمق البلاطه الاقل )
> ...


نعم لقد شاهدت انهبار كابولي امامي قبل حوالي عشر سنوات . حيث طارت البلكونه لمسافه اكثر من خمسة امتار ووجدتها عند الجيران حيث عندما تحققت تبين انه في يوم الصب اختلط الحابل بالنابل واصبح الحديد العلوي اصبح حديد سفلي ومن ذلك اليوم وانى متخوف من هذا النوع.
ولكن الحل الذي وضعت غير واضح فهمت منه 50% .فقط فهل زيادة السماكه تكون من اسفل (اي من بطن البلاطه 9
ام بزيادة السماكه من اعلى ليصبح مثلآ منسوبها اعلى ب 4سم مثلآ


----------



## كنار123 (19 يناير 2013)

لا تحاسدو ولاتباقضو (فوقع كل ذي علم عليم)


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2013)

*اقترح على المهندس ابراهيم اذا سمحت له الظروف بذلك عمل مثال اخر لحل الكمرات الساقطه للبلاطه العاديه solid slab ولكن على شرط أن يكون هذا المثال موجود بأحد المراجع أو الكتب مثل المثال الموجود بكتاب الدكتور غنيم أو اى مثال اخر حتى نقارن بين الحل اليدوى والحل على برنامج الايتابس مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار بأن نقوم بتمثيل الاعمده ك joint restraint بدلا من تمثيل الاعمده ك shear wall 
تقبل تحياتى 
 *


----------



## youssefayay (19 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
لي بعض الملاحظات والاستفسارات وهي
1- لماذا يتم طرح سمك البلاطه من العمق الكلي للكمره؟ 
حسب معلوماتي انه عند استخدام البلاطات كـ membrane فان دورها فقط هو نقل الاحمال وتوزيعها علي الكمرات 
في صورة مثلثات واشباه منحرفات تماما مثل الحل اليدوي ولا تأثير لها علي جساءة الكمرات ومن هنا افهم انه لا يجب طرح 
سمك البلاطه من العمق الكلي للكمره.
العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمره
مضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانه
لحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه 
2- ليس شرط ان تحاط البلاطه من النوع membrane بكمرات من الجهات الاربعه لتوزيع الاحمال بشكل صحيح ولكن ده المفضل
حسب المانيول البلاطه الـ membrane توزع الاحمال حتي لو لم تحاط باية كمرات فهي تنقل مباشرة الي الاعمده - مرفق جزء المانيول
لشرح توزيع الاحمال
3- لماذا عمل end release للكمرات ؟ نحن نصمم الاسقف باعتبار الكمرات مستمره ومرتكزه ارتكاز بسيط علي الاعمده وعند عمل release 
تصبح الكمرات simple beams واعتقد ده مش صحيح وحل هذا الامر في حالة مبني من دور واحد هو عمل الاعمدة fixed مع الاساسات وعمل 
release للعزوم علي الاعمده عند طرفها العلوي المتصل بالكمرات.
للاسف هذا الحل لا يمكن تطبيقه علي مبني متعدد الطوابق ولا اعرف ما هو الحل في مثل هذه الحاله
4- اذا كان الغرض من تمثيل الاعمده بـ shell هو فقط للحصول علي العزوم عن وجه العمود فهناك حل اسهل وهو تمثيل الاعمده frame واخذ
تأثير الـ End offset لحساب العزوم علي الكمرات الي وجه الاعمده فقط وليس الي محمورها 

اشكركم واعذروني لو كلامي مش صحيح


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2013)

youssefayay قال:


> السلام عليكمجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكملي بعض الملاحظات والاستفسارات وهي1- لماذا يتم طرح سمك البلاطه من العمق الكلي للكمره؟ حسب معلوماتي انه عند استخدام البلاطات كـ membrane فان دورها فقط هو نقل الاحمال وتوزيعها علي الكمرات في صورة مثلثات واشباه منحرفات تماما مثل الحل اليدوي ولا تأثير لها علي جساءة الكمرات ومن هنا افهم انه لا يجب طرح سمك البلاطه من العمق الكلي للكمره.العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمرهمضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانهلحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه 2- ليس شرط ان تحاط البلاطه من النوع membrane بكمرات من الجهات الاربعه لتوزيع الاحمال بشكل صحيح ولكن ده المفضلحسب المانيول البلاطه الـ membrane توزع الاحمال حتي لو لم تحاط باية كمرات فهي تنقل مباشرة الي الاعمده - مرفق جزء المانيوللشرح توزيع الاحمال3- لماذا عمل end release للكمرات ؟ نحن نصمم الاسقف باعتبار الكمرات مستمره ومرتكزه ارتكاز بسيط علي الاعمده وعند عمل release تصبح الكمرات simple beams واعتقد ده مش صحيح وحل هذا الامر في حالة مبني من دور واحد هو عمل الاعمدة fixed مع الاساسات وعمل release للعزوم علي الاعمده عند طرفها العلوي المتصل بالكمرات.للاسف هذا الحل لا يمكن تطبيقه علي مبني متعدد الطوابق ولا اعرف ما هو الحل في مثل هذه الحاله4- اذا كان الغرض من تمثيل الاعمده بـ shell هو فقط للحصول علي العزوم عن وجه العمود فهناك حل اسهل وهو تمثيل الاعمده frame واخذتأثير الـ End offset لحساب العزوم علي الكمرات الي وجه الاعمده فقط وليس الي محمورها اشكركم واعذروني لو كلامي مش صحيح


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اولا نشكر المهندس يوسف على المشاركه وملف المعلومات الممتاز الخاص بتعامل برنامج الايتابس مع البلاطه العاديه ولكن بمثال بسيط على البرنامج لكى نعرف هل ندخل الكمره على البرنامج بكامل العمق( اى عمق الكمره غير شامل سمك البلاطه+ سمك البلاطه ) أم يتم ادخال عمق الكمره غير شامل سمك البلاطه ؟؟؟؟اذا افترضنا بلاطه simple slab طولها = 6.00 م وعرضها 6.00 م وسمكها = 0.25 م وترتكز على كمرتيين متوازيتيين واذا افترضنا كمره بقطاع (6.00 * 6.00) يعنى عمق الكمره = 6.00 م وعرضها = 6.00 م وكثافة الخرسانه = 2.50 طن/م3 هنا أنا أحاول أن أجعل عرض الكمرتيين يلغى وجود البلاطه اى عند تمثيل ذلك ورسم هذه البلاطه على البرنامج المفروض الا تكون موجوده ولكن بادخال هذا النموذج البسط على برنامج الايتابس ونحصل على قيمة رد الفعل للعمود الواحد فسوف نجده = 275.625 طن مضروبا فى 4 = 4* 275.625 = 1102.5 طن واذا راجعنا يدويا حساب رد الفعل فالمفروض أنه يكون لوزن الكمرتيين فقط لان فعليا البلاطه غير موجوده وسوف يكون = 6 * 6 * 2.5 * 6.00 م * 2 = 1080 طن ولكنه أقل من 1102.5 طن واذا راجعنا الفرق = 1102.5 - 1080 = 22.50 طن وهو وزن البلاطه ( 6.00 * 6.00 * 0.25 * 2.50 = 22.5 طن) اى أن برنامج الايتابس لايأخذ فى الحسبان التداخل مما سوف يؤثر على نتائج ردود الافعال وكذلك على قيم العزوم وكل الاجهادات وبالتالى يجب ادخال الكمرات بعمق مطروحا منه سمك البلاطه تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2013)

youssefayay قال:


> 4- اذا كان الغرض من تمثيل الاعمده بـ shell هو فقط للحصول علي العزوم عن وجه العمود فهناك حل اسهل وهو تمثيل الاعمده frame واخذ
> تأثير الـ End offset لحساب العزوم علي الكمرات الي وجه الاعمده فقط وليس الي محمورها
> اشكركم واعذروني لو كلامي مش صحيح


طبعا كلام منطقى وصحيح فى أننا سوف نحصل على قيم العزوم على وجه العمود وسوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب العزوم وكأن الكمره متصله من وجه العمود الى وجه العمود 
ولكن تبقى مشكله اخرى وهى رد فعل العمود فالبرنامج لايلغى التداخل بين الكمره والعمود ويقوم بحساب رد الفعل للعمود على أساس أن الكمره تصل بين مركز العمود وليس وجه العمود مما يعنى أنه لايجب الاعتماد على ردود الافعال للاعمده فى هذه الحاله وكذلك سوف يؤثر ذلك على زياده قوة الزلازل الافقيه والتى تعتمد فى حساباتها على الاوزان الرأسيه
ولننظر للمثال التالى حيث تم عمل كمرتيين الاولى الاماميه تم عمل end offset والثانيه الخلفيه لم يتم عمل end offset




وتم تحميل الكمرتيين بحمل 10 طن لكل متر طولى 





وكانت نتائج العزوم على الكمرتيين كالتالى 





ونلاحظ الكمره الاماميه والتى تم عمل لها end offset العزوم عليها قليل بعكس 
الخلفيه والتى لم يتم عمل لها end offset حيث تم حساب العزوم فى الحاله الاولى على أساس أن طول الكمره من وجه العمود الى وجه العمود والحاله الثانيه تم حساب العزوم من مركز العمود الى مركز العمود
ولكن اذا راجعنا ردود الافعال للكمرتيين فسوف تكون كالاتى 





والتى توضح أن ردود الافعال للكمرتيين واحده مما يعنى أن end offset تؤثر فقط فى حساب العزوم ولا توثر فى حساب ردود الافعال الرأسيه ولا تمنع التداخل فى الاحمال ولذلك الافضل تمثيل الاعمده كحوائط قص حيث لايوجد هذا التداخل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hema81 (19 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> طبعا كلام منطقى وصحيح فى أننا سوف نحصل على قيم العزوم على وجه العمود وسوف يقوم البرنامج بحساب العزوم وكأن الكمره متصله من وجه العمود الى وجه العمود
> ولكن تبقى مشكله اخرى وهى رد فعل العمود فالبرنامج لايلغى التداخل بين الكمره والعمود ويقوم بحساب رد الفعل للعمود على أساس أن الكمره تصل بين مركز العمود وليس وجه العمود مما يعنى أنه لايجب الاعتماد على ردود الافعال للاعمده فى هذه الحاله وكذلك سوف يؤثر ذلك على زياده قوة الزلازل الافقيه والتى تعتمد فى حساباتها على الاوزان الرأسيه
> تقبل تحياتى


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على هذا التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا وتأكيدا لما تقدمت به حضرتك من ان يتم ادخال ارتفاع الكمرات عبارة عن العمق الكلى للكمرة مطروحا منه سمك البلاطه حيث ان البرنامج لا يأخذ تأثير التداخل بين الكمرة والبلاطه وايضا لا يأخذ تأثير التداخل بين الاعمده والكمرات فقد قمت بعمل مثال بسيط لبلاطه 6*6 م وسمك 25 سم محمله على اربع كمرات 25 *60 واربع اعمده 30 * 60 والوزن الذاتى للخرسانه 2.5 طن/م3 وبحساب تلك الاوزان كالتالى :
وزن البلاطه = 6 * 6 * 0.25 * 2.5 = 22.5 طن 
وزن الكمرات كامله = 4 * 0.25 * 0.60 * 6 م * 2.5 = 9 طن 
وزن الاعمده كامله = 4 * 0.30 * 0.60 * 3 م * 2.5 = 5.40 طن 
وبذلك يكون اجمالى الاوزان = 22.5 + 9 + 5.40 = 36.90 طن 
وعند حل النموذج على البرنامج وايجاد ردود الافعال على الاعمده نجد ان رد فعل العمود يساوى 9.225 طن وبذلك يكون اجمالى رد فعل الاعمده ( اجمالى الوزن ) = 4 * 9.225 = 36.90 طن 
وعليه يتضح لنا ان البرنامج لا يأخذ تأثير التداخل اى يتم حساب الاوزان لكامل القطاعات التى يتم تعريفها وبذلك نخلص الى ان يتم تمثيل الاعمده كا shell element لمنع تداخل الاحمال بين الكمرة والعمود وادخال ارتفاع الكمرة بعد طرح سمك البلاطه لمنع تداخل الاحمال بين الكمرة والبلاطه .
والمثال على الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?kltekq4kgkq4q8x
والصورة التاليه توضح التداخل بين الكمرة والعمود فى حال تمثيل العمود كا Frame كما يلى 
*





*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2013)

وأضيف بأن برنامج السيف 12 هو الوحيد الذى يحسب التداخل بين القطاعات ولا يحدث فيه ازدواج ولا يكون فيه تتداخل فى حساب الاحمال والاوزان مثل برنامج الساب والايتابس والعجيب أن البرامج الثلاث من انتاج شركه واحده 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (19 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وأضيف بأن برنامج السيف 12 هو الوحيد الذى يحسب التداخل بين القطاعات ولا يحدث فيه ازدواج ولا يكون فيه تتداخل فى حساب الاحمال والاوزان مثل برنامج الساب والايتابس والعجيب أن البرامج الثلاث من انتاج شركه واحده
> تقبلوا تحياتى


المهندس الفاضل : كنت قد اجبتني سابقاً على سؤال عن تداخل لأحمال وكان جوابك انه في حالة h.b (الجسور المخفيه فانه يجب ان يكون الجسر المخفي (الكمره المخفيه ) على شكل t section حتى لا يكون تداخل احمال وارسلت لنا مثالآ وطلبت ان ننظر الى رد الفعل . فحسبت وجمعت وطرحت ووصلت الرساله . وتبين لي تلكك الحقيقه . مما اوضحت الصوره . وتبين لي . انه في حالة ان اعتبر الكمره المخقيه على شكل rec. فانه ستكون هناك تداخل احمال . حيث سيحسب في المثال الذي ارسلته وعملت عليه اضافات حتى استنتج ما تريد ايصاله لنا (حيث يحسب البلاطه بعرض 100-50 سم =50سم وبساكة 7 سم يحسبه مرتين (تداخل احمال ) ... اي ان هناك حموله .07*6*0.5*2.5=.0525 قدحسبها مرتين .. وحيث هناك نقطتين ارتكاز فان ردود الافعال زادت م 0.525/2.=0.2625 وبهذا فان رد الفعل بدل ان يكون 4.575 فقد اصبح 4.8375 بزياده 0.262طن وهو ما كنت تريد قوله في تداخل احمال حيث تزداد قيمة ردود الافعال وهذا ما نخشاه .الا انك عدت لتقول ان البرنامج سيف هو الوحيد الذي يحسب تداخل الاحمال ..مرفق ملف t .new كنت قد ارسلته لنا وقد اضفت له بعض ما كنت تود ارساله لنا .
من الثلب المرفق ان برنامج السيف هناك مشكله فيه انه غير دقيق في تداخل احمال اكاد أن احلها في ان اجعل وزن الكمره 70% من وزنها الحقيقي واقوم بعمل set mod. ...weight=.70 ويا دار ما دخلك شر .


----------



## hema81 (20 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا اردنا الحصول على رد فعل الاعمده لعمل التصميم المبدئى للاعمده تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه يتم ذلك كالتالى من قائمة DISPLAY / Show tables كما يلى 
*




*ويتم نسخ هذا الجدول الى داخل برنامج الاكسل كما يلى *




*حيث يمكن التعامل داخل برنامج الاكسل مع هذه النتائج وتصميم الاعمده كما يمكن الاستعانه بشيت الاكسل على الرابط التالى لتصميم الاعمده **:
COLUMNE DESIGN(2).rar
مرفق الملف النهائى للسقف طبقا لما تم التوصل اليه على الرابط التالى:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9u722xxpb6eh92h
تقبلوا تحياتى.
*


----------



## youssefayay (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم جميعاً 
اولا: فيما يخص موضوع عمق الكمرة
نعم الايتاب والساب لا يأخذ في الاعتبار التداخل بين العناصر وانا لم اقل خلاف ذلك وقلت ان *" العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمره مضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانه "* وقلت كذلك *"لحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه"* 
معذرة كل الردود ركزت فقط علي موضوع زيادة الاوزان ولكن في المقابل عند ادخال الكمرات بعمق = العمق الكي - سمك البلاطه فهذا فيه مشكلتين
1- ان هذا الخصم يقلل جساءة الكمره 
2- اذا استخدم البرنامج للتصميم فانه يعمل علي قطاع اقل من الواقع وتزيد كمية التسليح

ساكمل الرد علي بقية النقاط لاحقا بعد اعداد بعض التوضيحات باستخدام الايتاب
شكرا لكم


----------



## ابو حسنين (21 يناير 2013)

youssefayay قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم جميعاً
> اولا: فيما يخص موضوع عمق الكمرة
> نعم الايتاب والساب لا يأخذ في الاعتبار التداخل بين العناصر وانا لم اقل خلاف ذلك وقلت ان *" العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمره مضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانه "* وقلت كذلك *"لحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه"*
> ...



انا اتفق معك يا بشمهندس يجب ادخال الكمرة بعمقها الكلي متضمناسمك البلاطة


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

youssefayay قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكركم جميعاً اولا: فيما يخص موضوع عمق الكمرةنعم الايتاب والساب لا يأخذ في الاعتبار التداخل بين العناصر وانا لم اقل خلاف ذلك وقلت ان *" العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمره مضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانه "* وقلت كذلك *"لحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه"* معذرة كل الردود ركزت فقط علي موضوع زيادة الاوزان ولكن في المقابل عند ادخال الكمرات بعمق = العمق الكي - سمك البلاطه فهذا فيه مشكلتين1- ان هذا الخصم يقلل جساءة الكمره 2- اذا استخدم البرنامج للتصميم فانه يعمل علي قطاع اقل من الواقع وتزيد كمية التسليحساكمل الرد علي بقية النقاط لاحقا بعد اعداد بعض التوضيحات باستخدام الايتابشكرا لكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اولا نشكر المهندس يوسف على اثراء الموضوع ولكننا نبحث فى موضوع المفروض أن يكون برنامج كبير مثل برامج الساب أو الايتابس قد حلت هذه المشاكل لان هذه البرامج ليست برامج صغيره وانما برامج عالميه والمفروض أننا كمستخدميين لهذه البرامج الا نبحث عن حلول لمشاكل اعتقد أنها صغيره واذا رجعنا للحل المقترح الذى تفضلت فيه هنا بالغاء الوزن الذاتى للكمره وادخال هذا الوزن كحمل خطى على الكمره فمازالت المشكله موجوده لان الكمره لابد وأن تصل الى مركز العمود اى محور العمود وبالتالى سوف يكون هناك تداخل للاحمال فى منطقة العمود وبالطبع الغاء سمك البلاطه عند ادخال وتعريف الكمره من العمق الكلى للكمره سوف يؤثر على جساءة هذه الكمره وكذلك يقلل من عمقها ولكننا فى هذا المثال نريد وأن نصل الى طريقه صحيحه للحصول أحمال الاعمده بطريقه صحيحه حتى نقوم بضرب هذه الاحمال فى عدد الادوار لعمل التصميم المبدئى لقطاعات الاعمده وكما أن تقليل سمك البلاطه فى جميع قطاعات الكمرات اذا كانت هذه الكمرات ذات عمق ثابت اعتقد أنه لن يؤثر على قيم العزوم التى سوف نحصل عليها لتصميم هذه الكمرات يدويا بعد ذلك على الكود المصرى اما الاعتماد على برنامج الايتابس فى تصميم الكمرات وكما تعرف فان نتائجه غير دقيقه الى حد ما وفى الغالب لانعتمد عليه فى تصميم الكمرات وانما يتم الاعتماد عليه فى تصميم الاعمده وحوائط القص تحت تأثير الزلازل وعلى العمود نحن فى انتظار افكارك والامثله للتغلب على مشكله الاحمال تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 يناير 2013)

youssefayay قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم جميعاً
> اولا: فيما يخص موضوع عمق الكمرة
> نعم الايتاب والساب لا يأخذ في الاعتبار التداخل بين العناصر وانا لم اقل خلاف ذلك وقلت ان *" العيب الوحيد هنا هو في حساب الاحمال حيث ان وزن الكمرة يحسب كاملا من الكمره ويضاف الية حمل اخر هو عرض الكمره مضروبا في سمك البلاطه مضروبا في كثافة الخرسانه "* وقلت كذلك *"لحل هذه المشكله يمكن عمل الوزن الذاتي للكمرات صفر ثم تضيف للكمرات حمل موزع علي طولها يعادل وزنها بدون البلاطه"*
> ...


اشكرك مهندس اسامه .
لقد اختلط على بعض الامور أركز هنا على الساب والسيف .عسى ان تجد ضالتي 
اولآ في الساب ما افهمه يجب خصم ارتفاع السلابه ..بل هو الخيار الامثل ولا يؤثر على الارتفاع الفعال للمقطع حيث ان ما يهمنا .قيمة العزوم ام حساب التسليح فنحسبه منفرداً . وان تداخل الاحمال ليس فقط يزيد من ردود ألأفعال بل يزيد ايضاً من وزن الكمره (وبالتالي زيادة العزوم ) بقيمة القسم المتداخل من السلابه .
2- بالنسبه للسيف فانه في حالة الكمره المخفيه فيجب ان تكون على شكل t.sec. فان الكمرات وكذلك ردود ألأفعال (ألأعمد ) لا يصبح بها تداخل احمال .في حالة T.SEC. 
اما الكمره على شكل rect. فسيكون تداخل احمال تؤثر على زيادة ألأحمال على الكمره وبالتالي زيادة ردود ألأفعال .
من هنا استنتجت ان لا ينصح بعمل REC BEAM في السيف بل يجب عملها T. SEC.ويجب ان لا يتم خصم ارتفاع السلابه مها كانت الحاله حيث ان ذلك يؤثر على جسائة الكمره وعلى العمق الفعال EFFECTIV .DEPTH.للمقطع .
وانه في حالة الساب يجب خصم ارتفاع السلابه سواء كانت على شكل T. SEC .او كانت REC SECTION.
هذا ما استنتجته بعدما كنت متردداً سابقاً في ذلك .
كما انه يجبخصم


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> اشكرك مهندس اسامه .
> *لاشكر على واجب اخى الكريم *
> لقد اختلط على بعض الامور أركز هنا على الساب والسيف .عسى ان تجد ضالتي
> اولآ في الساب ما افهمه يجب خصم ارتفاع السلابه ..بل هو الخيار الامثل ولا يؤثر على الارتفاع الفعال للمقطع حيث ان ما يهمنا .قيمة العزوم ام حساب التسليح فنحسبه منفرداً . وان تداخل الاحمال ليس فقط يزيد من ردود ألأفعال بل يزيد ايضاً من وزن الكمره (وبالتالي زيادة العزوم ) بقيمة القسم المتداخل من السلابه .
> ...


*تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 يناير 2013)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله مجهود مميز من الزميل الفاضل م ابراهيم و نحيي طموحه العلمي و جزيل الشكر للأستاذ الخلوق م اسامة نوارة لسعة صدره في اجاباتنا بدقة
للمتابعة ان شاء الله


----------



## نبعة المدينة (23 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *تقبل تحياتى
> *


 نعم لقد لفت انتباهي الى قضيه كنت غافلآ عنها وهي انه باختلاف الارتفاع في اي برنامج وحتى الحل اليدوي فان العزوم تختلف . اي ان الجسائه (والارتفاع العامل المهم بها ) تؤثر على العزوم .
لو كان مثلآsingle beam فان ذلك لا يؤثر على العزم اذا استثنينا طبعاً (وزنه النوعي )


----------



## انور الاستشاري (24 يناير 2013)

نور الباري عز و جل عليكم كما نورتمونا بالعلم :: وفقكم الله جميعا و نطمع منكم بالمزيد


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا يا جماعة لما عمل البلاطة membrene كان الهبوط غير طبيعى اية السبب


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يناير 2013)

ENG_MOHDH قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا يا جماعة لما عمل البلاطة membrene كان الهبوط غير طبيعى اية السبب


*نحن هنا لانبحث عن تصميم البلاطه(solid slab ) أو سهم الهبوط فيها ولذلك نحن لاننظر لسهم الهبوط فى هذه البلاطه أو شكله لاننا قمنا بتعريفه على أنه membrane نحن هنا نحاول ايجاد القوى والاجهادات (العزوم وقوى القص) على الكمرات الساقطه لهذا النوع من البلاطات لتناظر الحل اليدوى للتصميم وللتحقق من قطاع هذه الكمرات وكذلك ايجاد حديد التسليح المناسب لهذه الكمرات بعد تصميمها على العزوم وقوى القص
أما تصميم البلاطات ال solid فيمكن عملها يدويا بسهوله لانها فى الغالب يكون تسليحها Min
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة لا يجوز ادخال ارتفاع الكمرة مطروحا منه ارتفاع السقف حيث انه في هذه الحالة سيقلل من مقطع الكمرة وسيزيد من حديد التسليح ويصبح المقطع غير اقتصادي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21684-4.html


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

ابو حسنين قال:


> يا جماعة لا يجوز ادخال ارتفاع الكمرة مطروحا منه ارتفاع السقف حيث انه في هذه الحالة سيقلل من مقطع الكمرة وسيزيد من حديد التسليح ويصبح المقطع غير اقتصادي
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21684-4.html


يا اخي الموضوع ليس ابيض او اسود الموضوع يجوز الحالتين ولكن بحذر .
انسب طريقه ان لا تخصم ارتفاع السلابه وان تضع الارتفاع كامل (*ولكن بشرط* وهو محور نقاشنا .
هذه الطريقه افضل في الساب (ان لا تخصم ) ولكن من مساوئها ان يكون هناك تداخل احمال والتي تعني ان الكمره سيحسب القسم المتداخل مرتين 
اذاً ماذا بنا ان نعمل ونخلص من هالورطه .احد الخيارات ان تحسب وزن هذه الكمره =صفر ..set.modified ....weight=0 وهكذا تخلصنا من وزنها سواءً المتداخل او غير المتداخل ... ولكننا نحسب وزن الكمره يدوياً ) ونضيفه ك.ded load طبعاً نحسب ارتفاع الكمره الصافي لان الجزء الذي مع السلابه سيحسبه مع وزن السلابه .
اخي لقد اوضح المهندس اسامه قضايا ستكون واضحه اذا انت جربت لوحدك وفرضت وحسبت وجمعت وطرحت حتى تتضح الصوره .
هناك طرق اخرى للحل 
انه ببساطه يا اخي تداخل ألأحمال .
انت قلت انه سيزيد حساب التسليح وهل برنامج الساب يحسب الحديد انه يحلل فقط وانت وبعيداً عن الساب تقوم بالتسليح وتأخذ قيمة العزم والارتفاع (كامل )


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> يا اخي الموضوع ليس ابيض او اسود الموضوع يجوز الحالتين ولكن بحذر .
> انسب طريقه ان لا تخصم ارتفاع السلابه وان تضع الارتفاع كامل (*ولكن بشرط* وهو محور نقاشنا .
> هذه الطريقه افضل في الساب (ان لا تخصم ) ولكن من مساوئها ان يكون هناك تداخل احمال والتي تعني ان الكمره سيحسب القسم المتداخل مرتين
> اذاً ماذا بنا ان نعمل ونخلص من هالورطه .احد الخيارات ان تحسب وزن هذه الكمره =صفر ..set.modified ....weight=0 وهكذا تخلصنا من وزنها سواءً المتداخل او غير المتداخل ... ولكننا نحسب وزن الكمره يدوياً ) ونضيفه ك.ded load طبعاً نحسب ارتفاع الكمره الصافي لان الجزء الذي مع السلابه سيحسبه مع وزن السلابه .
> ...




شكرا للتوضيح اتفق معك تماما


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> يا اخي الموضوع ليس ابيض او اسود الموضوع يجوز الحالتين ولكن بحذر .
> انسب طريقه ان لا تخصم ارتفاع السلابه وان تضع الارتفاع كامل (*ولكن بشرط* وهو محور نقاشنا .
> هذه الطريقه افضل في الساب (ان لا تخصم ) ولكن من مساوئها ان يكون هناك تداخل احمال والتي تعني ان الكمره سيحسب القسم المتداخل مرتين
> اذاً ماذا بنا ان نعمل ونخلص من هالورطه .احد الخيارات ان تحسب وزن هذه الكمره =صفر ..set.modified ....weight=0 وهكذا تخلصنا من وزنها سواءً المتداخل او غير المتداخل ... ولكننا نحسب وزن الكمره يدوياً ) ونضيفه ك.ded load طبعاً نحسب ارتفاع الكمره الصافي لان الجزء الذي مع السلابه سيحسبه مع وزن السلابه .
> ...



الحل ألآخر ان تخصم ارتفاع الكمره وهكذا تخلصنا من تداخل ألأحمال (واقول هنا في الساب ) ولكن بحذر
ان تكون الكمرات المستمره نفس الارتفاع ونخصم نفس القيمه ام اذا كانت كمرتين متلاصقتين ويختلف بعديهما ففي هذه الحاله لا يجوز الخصم (لنعود للمربع ألأول ) حيث انه في اخنلاف الارتفاع (كمرتين متلاصقتين )تختلف الجسائه . واختلاف الجسائه يعني اختلاف العزوم .واختلاف العزوم تؤثر على التسليح .


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> الحل ألآخر ان تخصم ارتفاع الكمره وهكذا تخلصنا من تداخل ألأحمال (واقول هنا في الساب ) ولكن بحذر
> ان تكون الكمرات المستمره نفس الارتفاع ونخصم نفس القيمه ام اذا كانت كمرتين متلاصقتين ويختلف بعديهما ففي هذه الحاله لا يجوز الخصم (لنعود للمربع ألأول ) حيث انه في اخنلاف الارتفاع (كمرتين متلاصقتين )تختلف الجسائه . واختلاف الجسائه يعني اختلاف العزوم .واختلاف العزوم تؤثر على التسليح .



ولكن ماذا عن جساءة الكمرة عند ادخالها بسمك ناقص سمك البلاطة اليس العزم مرتبط بجساءة الكمرة فعند تقليل ارتفاع الكمرة ستقل الجساءة وبدوره يؤثر على العزوم حتى وان كانت مستمرة


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

ابو حسنين قال:


> ولكن ماذا عن جساءة الكمرة عند ادخالها بسمك ناقص سمك البلاطة اليس العزم مرتبط بجساءة الكمرة فعند تقليل ارتفاع الكمرة ستقل الجساءة وبدوره يؤثر على العزوم حتى وان كانت مستمرة


كلام سليم ولا اخفي عليك انه تبادر الى ذهني هذا السؤال قبل عدة ايام فماذا استنتجت .وكيف وجدت ضالتي 
نفرض ان كمرتين 30*60 continous وجود حموله حيه (بعيداً عن الوزن النوعي للكمره ) طول الكمرتين متساوي فان العزم اليمين = العزم الشمال 
لو قللنا ارتفاع كل كمره 10سم سيبقى العزم نفسه . ولن يتغير في الحالتين .
ولكن متى يتغير اذا انقصنا احدى الكمرتين من ارتفاعها 10سم ولم ننقص ألأخرى (فستجد اختلاف في العزم ) واختلاف بين جسائة الكمره والاخرى.
ولهذا كنت قد تحدثت انه يجوز خصم ارتفاع السلابه من الكمرتين (للنخلص من تداخل ألأحمال ) شريطة ان يكون الكمرتين متساويتين (في المقطع ) والخصم متساوي. وبهذا حققنا امرين انه لن يؤثر اختلاف الجسائه للكمرتين على العزوم خاصه ان ذلك الاختلاف متساوي .وألأمر ألآخر انني حليت مشكلة تداخل ألأحمال .
ونتيجه اخرى* ان العزوم على الكمرتين المتساويتين في المقطع والطول لن يتأثر* اذا قللنا جسائة الكمرتين اذا كان كان هذا النقصان متساوي .
انظر اللى المشاركه 32 وكبف اوضح المهندس اسامه مشكوراً ورداً على تسائل شبيه بسؤالك.


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (24 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزيل الشكر للاخوة الافاضل على هذة المناقشات والتى تثرى الموضوع واعتقد بعد هذه المناقشات ان الصورة باتت واضحه لكيفيه تمثيل الكمرات الساقطه لسقف سولد سلاب على برنامج الايتاب واقترح بأن ننتقل الى كيفيه عرض النتائج وتصميم الكمرات ورسم تفاصيل التسليح وتفريد الحديد حتى يكتمل النفع من الموضوع .
ومثال على ذلك اقترح الكمرة التاليه 
*





*B.M.D
*




*S.F.D 
*




*وقطاع الكمرة 12*70 والمطلوب هو تصميم ( للعزوم وقوى القص ) ورسم تفاصيل التسليح **لهذه الكمرة 
ارجو من لديه شيت اكسل لتصميم الكمرات Ultimate ان يرفعه لنا أو من يريد التصميم يدويا بأن يتفضل بالمشاركه معنا .
تقبلوا تحياتى.
*


----------



## ابو حسنين (24 يناير 2013)

اليس الايتابس بقادر على ايجاد كمية حديدي التسليح المطلوبة للعناصر؟


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 يناير 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اشكرك استاذنا العزيز على هذا التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا وتأكيدا لما تقدمت به حضرتك من ان يتم ادخال ارتفاع الكمرات عبارة عن العمق الكلى للكمرة مطروحا منه سمك البلاطه حيث ان البرنامج لا يأخذ تأثير التداخل بين الكمرة والبلاطه وايضا لا يأخذ تأثير التداخل بين الاعمده والكمرات فقد قمت بعمل مثال بسيط لبلاطه 6*6 م وسمك 25 سم محمله على اربع كمرات 25 *60 واربع اعمده 30 * 60 والوزن الذاتى للخرسانه 2.5 طن/م3 وبحساب تلك الاوزان كالتالى :
> وزن البلاطه = 6 * 6 * 0.25 * 2.5 = 22.5 طن
> وزن الكمرات كامله = 4 * 0.25 * 0.60 * 6 م * 2.5 = 9 طن
> ...



الى الاخوين المهندس اسامة والمهندس ابراهيم
هل عند تمثيل الاعمدة في الايتاب تمثل ب wall او frame للحصول على نتائج صحيحة وفي حالة كونها تمثل ب wall كيف يتم ادخال ابعاد العمود اذا كانت متغيرة ام انها تمثل ب wall فقط في حالة الحصول على تصميم مبدئي للاعمدة يرجى التوضيح وبالاضافة الى ذلك يامهندس ابراهيم في المثال الخاص لم يتم تعريف الاعمدة ك SELL ELEMENT يرجى التوضيح جزاك اللة خيرا
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم يامهندس اسامة وابراهيم

لكوني شخص جديد العمل على برنامج الايتابس لدي بعض الاستفسارات واتمنى سعة صدركم للاجابة عليها:
1- عند تصميم بلاطة solid slab على برنامج الايتاب يتم ادخال عمق الكمرات مطروحا منها سمك السقف لمنع التداخلات
2- يتم تعريف الاعمدة ك sell element وليس ك frame element هل يكون تمثيل الاعمدة بهذا الشكل لجميع الطوابق في حالة كون البناية متعددة الطوابق وياريت من مهندس ابراهيم توضيح نفس المثال بخطوات مفصلة باعتبار البناية ثلاثة طوابق لمزيد من التوضيح جزاكم اللة خيرا مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق الدائم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الى الاخوين المهندس اسامة والمهندس ابراهيم
> هل عند تمثيل الاعمدة في الايتاب تمثل ب wall او frame للحصول على نتائج صحيحة وفي حالة كونها تمثل ب wall كيف يتم ادخال ابعاد العمود اذا كانت متغيرة ام انها تمثل ب wall فقط في حالة الحصول على تصميم مبدئي للاعمدة يرجى التوضيح وبالاضافة الى ذلك يامهندس ابراهيم في المثال الخاص لم يتم تعريف الاعمدة ك SELL ELEMENT يرجى التوضيح جزاك اللة خيرا
> تقبلوا تحياتي


*كل محاولتنا هو الحصول على العزوم عند وجه العمود للكمرات الساقطه وكذلك ردود أفعال الاعمده بدون تتداخلات بين أحمال العناصر ورشحنا بأن نقوم بتمثيل الاعمده بحوائط قص من النوع shell أما اذا كان فيه عمود أو عموديين أشكالهم الافقيه غير منظمه فيمكن تمثيلهم كأعمده Frame element مع العلم والمعرفه بأنه يوجد لهذه الاعمده زياده فى قيمة أحمالها نتيجة التداخلات التى تحدث فى البرنامج والذى لم يعالجها البرنامج 
ارجو أن اكون قد اجبت على قدر مافهمت من السؤال 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 يناير 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم يامهندس اسامة وابراهيم
> لكوني شخص جديد العمل على برنامج الايتابس لدي بعض الاستفسارات واتمنى سعة صدركم للاجابة عليها:
> 1- عند تصميم بلاطة solid slab على برنامج الايتاب يتم ادخال عمق الكمرات مطروحا منها سمك السقف لمنع التداخلات
> 2- يتم تعريف الاعمدة ك sell element وليس ك frame element هل يكون تمثيل الاعمدة بهذا الشكل لجميع الطوابق في حالة كون البناية متعددة الطوابق وياريت من مهندس ابراهيم توضيح نفس المثال بخطوات مفصلة باعتبار البناية ثلاثة طوابق لمزيد من التوضيح جزاكم اللة خيرا مع دعائي لكم بالتوفيق الدائم
> تقبلوا تحياتي


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا نحن لانصمم البلاطات العاديه بالطريقه المذكوره وانما نعمل تحليل انشائى للكمرات الساقطه حول هذه البلاطات للحصول على العزوم وقوى القص 
واذا اردت أن تستريح وتريح دماغك من موضوع عمق الكمره قم بادخال سمك البلاطه بمقدار قليل جدا جدا ثم ادخل على هذه البلاطه أحمال اضافيه ميته تساوى وزن هذه البلاطه وطعا فى هذه الحاله يتم ادخال العمق الكلى للكمره الساقطه 
ثانيا نقوم بعمل الاعمده ك shell لدور واحد فقط للحصول على أحمال الاعمده وتصميم الكمرات أما تمثيل المبنى كامل بأدواره فيتم تمثيله بالطريقه العاديه 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## hema81 (29 يناير 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم يامهندس اسامة وابراهيم
> 
> لكوني شخص جديد العمل على برنامج الايتابس لدي بعض الاستفسارات واتمنى سعة صدركم للاجابة عليها:
> 1- عند تصميم بلاطة solid slab على برنامج الايتاب يتم ادخال عمق الكمرات مطروحا منها سمك السقف لمنع التداخلات
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لمزيد من التوضيح لهذه الطريقه لتصميم الكمرات الساقطه لسقف سولد سلاب ببرنامج الايتاب والوصول الى ادق النتائج للعزوم المتولده على الكمرات وذلك بتمثيل الاعمده ك shell element وادخال ارتفاع الكمرات بعد خصم سمك البلاطه ( t-ts ) نأخذ هذا المثال البسيط ونحاول المقارنه بين نتائج الحل اليدوى ونتائج البرنامج كمايلى 
*




*حيث ان الكمرات 25*70 والاعمده 25*60 ويتم حساب الاحمال على الكمرات كالتالى 
*




*وبالرجوع للكود لحساب البحر الفعال للكمرة نجد التالى 
*




*وبذلك يتم حساب البحرالفعال للكمرة كما يلى 
*




*وبذلك يمكن حساب العزوم المتولده على الكمرة B1 كما يلى 
*




*واذا قمنا بتمثيل المثال السابق على برنامج الايتاب لحساب العزوم على الكمرة B1 كما بالموديل الموجود على الرابط التالى 
**http://www.mediafire.com/?sn3aoq9s68bul43
نجد ان العزوم على الكمره تساوى 6.375 طن.م كمابالصورة التاليه 
*




*وكما نرى ان قيمه العزم هى نفس القيمة تقريبا التى حصلنا عليها من الحل اليدوى .
تقبل تحياتى .**
*


----------



## mostafoz (27 فبراير 2013)

مهندسنا الغالى مهندس ابراهيم استفدت منك كثيرا 
هل يمكن تمثيل جميع الاعمده كحوائط لكامل المبنى لدراسة تأثير الزلازل والرياح 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (1 مارس 2013)

mostafoz قال:


> مهندسنا الغالى مهندس ابراهيم استفدت منك كثيرا
> هل يمكن تمثيل جميع الاعمده كحوائط لكامل المبنى لدراسة تأثير الزلازل والرياح
> جزاكم الله خيرا


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للطريقه الموضحه على هذا الرابط الهدف منها هو تصميم الكمرات الساقطه لبلاطه سولد سلاب وتحديد ردود الافعال الصحيحه للاعمده وحوائط القص وعمل التصميم المبدئى لها .
اما عند عمل ال 3d model للمبنى لدراسه الاحمال الجانبيه يتم تمثيل العناصر الانشائيه بالطريقه العاديه اى ان الاعمده ك Frame element والحوائط Shell element .
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## mek10 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

هيتبقي عندنا مشكلة الدفلكشن يتحسب ازاي؟


----------



## mek10 (7 أبريل 2014)

انا حاولت امثل الاعمدة كحوائط بعد الحل اكتشف ان الاعمدة مش متصله مع الكمر ايه الحل ممكن الافاده وياريت لو فيه فيديو بمثال اكون شاكرا جداا لحضارتكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## emad_ali (24 يوليو 2018)

الاخ الاستاذ اسامة نوار المحترم
بالنسبة للكمرات في الايتابس وجدت انه يجب ادخال العمق الكلي للكمرة دون طرح سمك البلاطة ويمكن التاكد من ان البرنامج لا يظيف سمك البلاطة 
بعد اجراء التحليل نؤشر على الكمرة ثم من Design ثم concrete frame design ثم Start design
بتاشير الكمرة المطلوبة ثم R. click سوف تخرج لنا نوطة بالحسابات وفيها عمق الكمرة الذي ادخل 
2- بالنسبة للبلاطة Membrane فلا توجد بلاطة بهذا النوع في المنشات الخرسانية العادية سواء كانت محاطة ب 2 او 4 كمرات
لان Membrane تعني حمل شد او ضغط باتجاه x او Y (مواز لمستوى البلاطة) وفي الحقيقة البلاطات تحمل احمال عمودية على مستوي البلاطة
الافضل ان تكون Shell 
تحياتي


----------

